# Blades (Boston Bruins -NHL ) Figure / Sculpture !!!! Check it out :)



## Sebastian (May 29, 2013)

Something cool for NHL fans 

25cm (inches) tall Blades (Boston Bruins Mascot) holding the Stanley Cup, standing on Fin (Vancouver Canucks).
Commission for ss.org's SoldiersOfFilth 





















































Fin - Vancouver Canucks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 5, 2013)

Once again, amazing work man! Flawless


----------



## Jlang (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude that's so sick, well done. Not a bruin fan though =p


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks !


----------

